# Nintendo Wii - Where to buy?



## sabrina

Can anoyone suggest where to buy new Nindendo Wii? I am in Drogheda area so Co. Louth, Meath, Dublin is assessable.  Tried Byrnes World of wonder in Navan - its sold out.  Smyths Toys, in all stores except, Bray answered their phone! Bray is sold out too... any suggestions?


----------



## nacho_libre

I've seen a few on ebay with delivery within Europe. Fairly expensive though.


----------



## sabrina

I know.  i wouldnt mind its not for me... my sister wants to get for the boyfriend and shes on crutches so i have to do the driving around looking for one and i have a business to run and i'm 7 months pregnant!!!!  Didnt think it would be this hard to get one!!!!


----------



## johndoe64

doubt you'll get one to be honest they seem to be sold out everywhere, unless you want to pay mad money on Ebay.
[broken link removed]=


----------



## sabrina

Mad prices!!! Think my sister is mad anyway... but i suppose thats what the boyfriend is into etc etc.... young love and all that!!!!


----------



## jasconius

Colleague got one this am in Game in Buttercrane Newry.
Paid £ 250 to inc 3 games, but I think he had to pre-book it

Call them


----------



## tallpaul

Unless you are incredibly lucky, you will not get a Wii anywhere for the next couple of weeks if it wasn't pre-ordered. I guess there might be another shipment before Christmas. It will only be after Christmas that the pressure on stock will reduce and more will become available. EXACT same scenario for the XBox 360 launch last Christmas


----------



## Satanta

tallpaul said:


> Unless you are incredibly lucky, you will not get a Wii anywhere for the next couple of weeks if it wasn't pre-ordered.


Unless your willing to pay the crazy prices on e-bay.... which result from the fact that supply isn't meeting demand and parents will be willing to pay this to get the machine.


----------



## nicelives

Exactly, you'll be amazingly lucky to get one without pre-booking. Pre-booked mine in Currys Liffey Valley by paying a deposit weeks ago, they were all confused this morning and said they hadn't any.
Incidentally I phoned last night and they said it'd be fine for the morning, strange how things change for the little darlings working there.
Xtravison have not been able to fulfill all their "guaranteed" launch day deposits either.


----------



## sabrina

My head is fried!!!! She still hasnt got one!!! She on to USA (a friend of hers is due home soon) and she'll try get one over there!!!!  Should of just tried that in the 1st place!!!


----------



## tallpaul

Satanta said:


> and parents will be willing to pay this to get the machine.


 
More fool the parents then and obviously they have never heard of telling little Johnny no you can't have it...


----------



## Satanta

sabrina said:


> She on to USA (a friend of hers is due home soon) and she'll try get one over there!!!!  Should of just tried that in the 1st place!!!


Not saying she won't have any luck, but I have had conversations with a relative in the states where we were laughing about this.

With the launch of the PS3 some of the first buyers were escorted home by security guards to ensure the machines weren't stolen on transit. They laughed and pointed out some of the youths, who wouldn't have credit cards and were holding the ~$600 cash, weren't so lucky and were robbed during the overnight quing. 

He pointed out that it was almost as bad for the Wii and during a recent road trip (Along the South West) called into a number of shops to check if any were in stock (in order to bring home and pass on to a friend/relative at face value or sell on for a few €) hadn't come across a single unit. (This would have been San Fran to San Diego so quite a distance covered)


----------



## Marie M

I only just saw this, sorry.


----------



## daltonr

Would a US Wii work in Ireland. Wouldn't they be NTSC? Or is there a setting to work with PAL?

They seem to be sold out in all the Stores over here, but they're selling for $249.99 when they are available. I've seen stores with boxes, but I haven't seen one for sale.

I wasn't looking to hard I must admit.

To ship via some sort of method that would get there by Christmas would probably add andother $30 or more to the price, but you'd still be cheaper than buying it in Ireland.

-Rd


----------



## MugsGame

Looking for a wii-wii merchant? Are you taking the piss?

Marie points out Amazon.uk may have had stock earlier today. However they will not (currently) deliver electronics to Ireland.


----------



## sabrina

Thanks for all your replies.  Think she should give up on the 'Wii idea'!!!  If we do find one i'll let ye all know.  Thanks again


----------



## Eurofan

Two sources that are often overlooked are Argos and XtraVision. While not in stock at the moment you can reserve one on the argos website once it is in stock.

I picked mine up in XtraVision Balbriggan this morning though they weren't able to accomadate anyone who hadn't pre-booked it.

First day demand aside it's far from being as bad as the Xbox360 was last year. With none of the production problems Microsoft encountered Nintendo have stated greatly increased stocks are arriving regularly so it should be possible to pick one up in time for Christmas.


----------



## Sue Ellen

Eurofan said:


> Two sources that are often overlooked are Argos and XtraVision. While not in stock at the moment you can reserve one on the argos website once it is in stock.


 
Was in Argos yesterday and they had signs all over the place saying not available this side of Christmas.


----------



## DrMoriarty

sabrina said:


> Think she should give up on the 'Wii idea'!!!


_Je pense que __oui__...  _


----------



## Eurofan

sueellen said:


> Was in Argos yesterday and they had signs all over the place saying not available this side of Christmas.



Ah thats not true they are just sick of constantly being asked. They will definately be getting in at least one more shipment if not two _before_ Christmas it's just a question of keeping an eye on the website and nabbing it.


----------



## sabrina

Sister has given up on the 'Wii idea' - back to the drawing board!!! Thanks for all your replys


----------



## IrishGunner

Thinking of buying this ?

Anyone have one what are they like 

Standard price seems to be €269 in all the shops anywhere else ?


----------



## denise1234

they're great fun!! highly recommended! we have one and everyone who comes into the house and plays it wants to buy one. 
tennis on the sports game is the best imo, very addictive!!


----------



## Sue Ellen

IrishGunner said:


> Thinking of buying this ?
> 
> Anyone have one what are they like
> 
> Standard price seems to be €269 in all the shops anywhere else ?


 
Seems to be €.

I know others don't approve of the  but on items as delicate as these IMHO its a good idea to have it. There has been a lot of talk about the hand held unit getting thrown around and therefore broken.

A few young relatives went mad for them but the novelty seems to have worn off for the time being. There was an argument in this household about the Xbox and Wii but neither were bought. I certainly wasn't paying. They might well purchase after the Junior Cert.


----------



## IrishGunner

sueellen said:


> Seems to be €.



Dont think this comes with the Nunchuk. Sister has one so will be trying it out this weekend with the nephews.


----------



## denise1234

IrishGunner said:


> Dont think this comes with the Nunchuk. Sister has one so will be trying it out this weekend with the nephews.


 

we paid about that in smyths and got console, sports game, 1 wii remote and 1 nanchuk. bought a second wii remote on ebay for way less than in shops.


----------



## shesells

Sorry to bring up an old thread but thought it better than starting a new thread. Any specials on the Wii now that it's not so new as last year?

Hoping to pick one up in the next week or so to ensure it's sourced before Christmas, but don't really have time to trek from pillar to post to check the prices.

Thanks


----------



## TabithaRose

they *appear* to be out of stock most places at the moment....


----------



## Lee May

*Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

That time of year again, Christmas shopping.  I have read the threads relating to buying hardware or pre-ordering from last year. Do not feel too hopeful as a result. Where will I start to look, anyone any recent experience please?


----------



## z103

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

I didn't think there was any issue with buying these at this stage. They've been out quite a while now.

Smyths sell them. Most toy shops probably sell them.


----------



## Alex

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

i bought mine in argos no problem.


----------



## MB05

HMV in Grafton St. had a sign outside the store saying they had them in stock last week.  They are usually in and around the same price in most stores.  What varies is the amount of add on's you get bundled together.


----------



## colm

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Argos & Game  have tons of them!


----------



## Lee May

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Thanks for the suggestions. I went on the Argos website, out of stock for all local branches in Dublin but I will certainly try Game and Smyths.  Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## hamstring

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

HMV also stock them as do Virgin i think. Most are offering package deals at the moment...ie with a game or 2.


----------



## colm

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Head out to Blanch or the Square. I am sure you wont leave without one.


----------



## Lin83

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

someone in work is frantically looking for one of these for her daughter, they can't seem to be gotten anywhere smyths have stopped taking pre orders, dixons hmv and virgin are out of stock too (well they were on Monday in blanch anyway) if anyone finds one can they mention where pls!


----------



## Sunny

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

I have heard that they very hard to get at the moment unless you can pre order somewhere for the next delivery in December I think


----------



## irishlinks

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Most shops will not be getting deliveries till January. All the online stores I have looked at are out of stock. Some problems with supply from Nintendo it seems?


----------



## Sunny

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*



irishlinks said:


> Most shops will not be getting deliveries till January. All the online stores I have looked at are out of stock. Some problems with supply from Nintendo it seems?


 
Somebody mentioned Komplett have a delivery in the middle of December


----------



## Murt10

*Nintendo warns of Wii shortages*

Better get moving fast or someone will end up very miffed.

"A chronic shortage of Nintendo's popular Wii console could mean disappointment for those putting it at the top of their Christmas list. 

The BBC has learned ......"



http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7094069.stm


----------



## Lee May

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Still searching, Game Stop Clare Hall does not have them and it seems there is after all the same shortage of supply as last year. Groan.  Will keep you posted. Where is Komplett please?


----------



## Satanta

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*



Lee May said:


> Where is Komplett please?


www.komplett.ie

They have an address at Komplett.ie, Unit B3(b), Airport Business Park, Cloghran, Co. Dublin... but all sales are through the website.


----------



## mondeoman

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*



Sunny said:


> Somebody mentioned Komplett have a delivery in the middle of December


 
True have a look here [broken link removed]

DEC 13th 147 units expected in stock.


----------



## Sunny

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*



mondeoman said:


> True have a look here [broken link removed]
> 
> DEC 13th 147 units expected in stock.


 
I have used them before and found them to be reliable but I think there might be a thread somewhere about them on this site if people want to check them out for themselves. It is the only place I know that is taking orders.


----------



## ATgirl

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

have you tried xtravision?


----------



## Dublinchick

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Does anybody know if a Nintendo Wii from the US will work in Ireland?


----------



## Michael

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

I called into the "Game" shop on Lower Dawson St. yesterday and asked when they expect to get the Wii Console in. My son didn't even ask for one for x-mas but I thought I would susprise him with a Wii if I could find one. I was told that they were launching a new Wii game at 6 p.m tonight Thursday, and they will be selling the Wii consoles on a first come first served basis at that time also.I also heard the staff advising the same thing other customers who asked too.

So I went there at 4.45p.m today and there were 5 people in a Queue outside. I asked at the counter if that was the Queue for the Wii consoles and was advised "No, that is the queue for the New Game only. We don't have any consoles". It was the same guy I spoke to yesterday and basically he had lied to me and loads of others just to get us back to the shop(and probably spread the lie to others, which thankfully I didn't). 

later when they answered the phone at 5.30 p.m. another staff member said they did have consoles. When I told him what happened earlier he just tried to worm his way out of it and said they might have a few.

They are a pathetic shower of Liars and I will never set foot in the Place again. 

There is a saying "There is no such thing as bad publicity" but that is the worst form of it. The manager in there  is a complete and utter a**hole.

Thankfully my son wanted a DS Lite anyway,but I am sure others will be very disappointed tonight.


----------



## Irldigi

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

The Wii is available from Amazon.co.uk


----------



## irishlinks

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*



Irldigi said:


> The Wii is available from Amazon.co.uk


 
Fine - but that is no good to someone in Ireland - Amazon won't deliver stuff like consoles here. [broken link removed]


----------



## deew

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Hi all, Great news, ( NO, not world peace,sorry ) but,but, I finally managed to get the nintendo wii!! 
[broken link removed] its the french version of game, if you dont understand the language, just open another tab , type in , blackle, then search for Bable fish, then whatever you dont understand just copy it and paste it into bable fish, and they will translate it from French to English for you. The total cost was 265 euro (inc delivery ) and the cost to my peace of mind is.......PRICELESS.. Merry Christmas to all you "wii ers ".
Deew


----------



## bor

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

do you have any idea of the delivery timescale from france...are the consoles in stock??


----------



## deew

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Hi, From what I can see they have them in stock. I have asked for a quick delivery, so delivery charge a bit higher.For confirmation ,check the web site.
Regards Deew


----------



## irishlinks

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

I found a couple of European sites that had Wiis in stock - and they deliver to Ireland.
The Wiis are the same as you would buy here - you just need an adaptor plug (2 pin to 3 pin) more details here ....
[broken link removed]


----------



## bor

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*



deew said:


> Hi, From what I can see they have them in stock. I have asked for a quick delivery, so delivery charge a bit higher.For confirmation ,check the web site.
> Regards Deew


 

I ordered the Wii from the above yesterday and got an email today seeking 40 euro extra for drlivery to ireland. is this the same extra you paid to get prompt delivery. still worth it even with the extra 40 euro as none of the irish shops are willing to give an estimated timeframe.


----------



## aman

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

I was in Smyths in Fonthill last night & they had a sign up saying they were taking booking for the Wii today.


----------



## sydthebeat

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*



bor said:


> I ordered the Wii from the above yesterday and got an email today seeking 40 euro extra for drlivery to ireland. is this the same extra you paid to get prompt delivery. still worth it even with the extra 40 euro as none of the irish shops are willing to give an estimated timeframe.



i booked from the same website yesterday, chose quick delivery, totalled out at 265 yo-yos...... no email looking for more money yet....

every digit i have is crossed that this works out,.....


----------



## irishlinks

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*



sydthebeat said:


> i booked from the same website yesterday, chose quick delivery, totalled out at 265 yo-yos...... no email looking for more money yet....
> 
> every digit i have is crossed that this works out,.....



Just to clarify - which site  is the "same website"  - is it the Gamescore one or one of the others mentioned in my previous link?


----------



## deew

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Hi all , Ive just got an email looking for this extra 40 euro for delivery outside of Ireland..Im gonna pay it as Id imagine its the same for them all.We could get lucky and end up with no problems with getting it in Ireland in December, but for peace  of mind ,Id rather pay the extra..
Deew


----------



## bor

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*



irishlinks said:


> Just to clarify - which site is the "same website" - is it the Gamescore one or one of the others mentioned in my previous link?


 
well i got the email looking for the 40euro from the scoregame.net site as mentioned in deew's post.


----------



## deew

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Hi all, I have just phoned scoregame, and it turns out the delivery charge is 40 euro.For those of you who have ordered from this company, and you paid around 265 euro, then this would have included 16.99 delivery and you only pay the balance to make up the 40 euro.In other words its not an extra 40 euro , it is in fact 23 extra.They have said there are no problems and will defo have it before Christmas...regards
Deew


----------



## karlod

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Game Stop in Stephens green shopping centre are advertising the Wii. Lots of deals. Not sure of numbers but lots of signs in the windows


----------



## LBUS

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

I bought the console from the french website yesterday. Thanks for the info. Hopefully it'll arrive with no hiccups!


----------



## paddyc

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

They are available on ebay also, new and used


----------



## Sue Ellen

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*



karlod said:


> Game Stop in Stephens green shopping centre are advertising the Wii. Lots of deals. Not sure of numbers but lots of signs in the windows



I phoned one or two Gamestop shops recently and they said that they never know exactly when they are getting stock in.  They just check the deliveries each day.  They got a delivery recently which sold out within a few hours.


----------



## deew

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Hi, I would imagine that the first thing anyone would do when looking for the wii is to google the availability of it. So we do know its for sale on amazon, but have you seen the prices they are looking for!! I  think what most are looking for is the wii at a reasonable price and suggestions as to how to get one, but not at any price!!Most of us in that position have done just that and decided not to buy from ebay or amazon based on the very high price.
deew


----------



## purplealien

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*



paddyc said:


> They are available on ebay also, new and used


yes - i took long enough for someone to mention ebay - thought that would be the first place people would search!!


----------



## delgirl

Has anyone managed to find a Wii console?  I was in Dublin at the weekend and all the shops were completely out of stock.  Argos doesn't have any and are not expecting them back in again before Christimas and I've tried shops in Bray, Wicklow, Arklow and Gorey with no luck.

If anyone knows where I could get one, I'd be grateful for the info.

A friend is going to the States next week - does anyone know if a Wii bought in the States will work with our TV system here and will play games purchased in Ireland?

Thanks!


----------



## Satanta

Happened to catch a piece on Today FM (Ray Foley) on Friday where they said they were starting a "Daily Weekly Wii Watch"..... started as weekly until one of them realised it'd have to be more common than that to be of any use.

They gave an e-mail address for anyone who knows where Wii's are currently available or companies who have them in stock to get in touch... (foley@todayfm.com). The first company mentioned, I've forgotten the name, were based in Ballina, Co. Mayo and had approx 50 Wii's in stock. I assume this will continue up until Christmas, so may be of help to some still searching.

(As an aside, I spotted signs in "Game" in the Mahon Point shopping centre (Cork) over the weekend saying they would have them back in stock shortly. No date given however.)


----------



## DrMoriarty

jaybird said:


> I was told by staff in Argos Drogheda that they were getting a delivery in on the 9th December.


That's a long time to hold on for a Wii...

_[sorry, couldn't resist! ]_


----------



## delgirl

Thanks for the info Setanta and for the humour Dr M!  It's an unfortunte name - I've been asking friends who don't know what a Wii is, if they know where I can get one - I've had some colourful answers.


----------



## 26cb

I recently heard a 5 year old tell his mother that he was bursting for a nintendo !


----------



## MB05

HMV in Grafton St. had them in today.  Still had some at lunchtime so if you are quick you might get one.


----------



## delgirl

Thanks for the info MB05 - I just phoned them and they're sold out again.  

They couldn't say if they'd be getting any more in before Christmas.

The lack of information and unwillingness of the various outlets to take deposits or full payment in advance when they know they are getting more stock in is incredible and is very frustrating.


----------



## MB05

Sorry to hear that delgirl.  When I saw the sign in the window I went in and enquired.  The girl at the counter told me that they got 60 in this morning but that they were nearly all gone.  I asked her if they were getting any more in before Christmas and she said it was impossible to tell as they were waiting on that 60 for ages.  

If I see the sign again I will post as soon as I can.  Work has the site blocked so I can't post until I get home.


----------



## Dubliner16

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*



deew said:


> Hi, From what I can see they have them in stock. I have asked for a quick delivery, so delivery charge a bit higher.For confirmation ,check the web site.
> Regards Deew


Hi I have just ordered today from gamescore, dont have a great deal of French, did they tell you how long for delivery?

Thanks


----------



## deew

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Hi, Has anyone recieved their wii  from scoregame yet ? I phoned them on tues and they say it will be here in 8 days as they have over 3000 orders from the UK and Ireland.You can go onto the site and check the progress of your order once you have recived your email confirmation.
Anyone having trouble with French , should go on to Bable fish, where you can have it translated.
Rgds
deew


----------



## ElaineH

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*



deew said:


> Hi, Has anyone recieved their wii  from scoregame yet ? I phoned them on tues and they say it will be here in 8 days as they have over 3000 orders from the UK and Ireland.You can go onto the site and check the progress of your order once you have recived your email confirmation.
> Anyone having trouble with French , should go on to Bable fish, where you can have it translated.
> Rgds
> deew


 
I just ordered one yesterday from them, so still waiting on my email asking for the extra delivery charge.  I'm a bit nervous about it coming in time for Christmas .  I was in GAME on Dawson St today (Gertting Tiger Woods for Wii) and they have none (even though they have come in there the last 3 thursdays) but they told me that HMV in Grafton Street got some in yesterday, and I heard there are some in Xtravision in Maynooth.


----------



## deew

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Hi, I think there are a lot of nervous people waiting on their wiis...
I will post as soon as I get any more information re delivery, at the moment Im expecting it to arrive around the 10th of Dec or before.At that stage if it hasnt arrived I will have to get something else .
Must thank nintendo for all the hassle their lack of product has caused!! The weird thing is that Im still seeing them advertised which I think is really unfair, if in fact they are not available.
rgds
deew


----------



## Home&away

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Hi, i placed an order with scoregame last Wednesday 21/12, €249 for the console, plus €50 for freight (requested by email for them the next day), so €299 all up. So far the order has progressed to the 'en préparation' stage, still awaiting dispatch. My wife thinks it's a scam and we will never see a Wii. I however remain hopeful!! Nothing debited from the VISA as yet, which they say would not be charged until the item was dispatched.
So, like deew, waiting to see when anyone confirms their Wii has arrived...


----------



## Wii-Buyer

*Nintendo Wii - Urgent help buying !!*

*Hi all, Urgent help needed buying the nintendo wii !*

*Out of stock in many shops !*

*Gamestop got order in today - "20" , Sold out within 30 mins.*

*Any links or advice needed please*


----------



## beautfan

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Urgent help buying !!*

Do you know anyone going to the states or someone in the UK.  My friend got some impossible toy last year by ringing a shop in the UK and giving her cc details on the phone.  Her friend picked up the item for her and posted it to her.


----------



## Wii-Buyer

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Urgent help buying !!*

Nope  

Had a look on ebay but prices through the roof! (approx 500 euro)


----------



## deew

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Urgent help buying !!*

Do a search of this site, there are loads of posts already !!
Deew


----------



## bor

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Hi,

Ordered off scoregame last Tuesday(20/11) and after a couple of emails and phonecalls to Paris over the last week, thankfully today my online order status moved to the final stage, ie Dispatched on 29/11/07... so hopefully it will be here pretty soon. Dont think the site is in any way a scam, "Game" are a worldwide company and they seem v prof imo...


----------



## Home&away

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Yes, my order is now showing as dispatched, and we recieved an email confirmation today too, saying expected delivery is 10 - 12 days.

Have to agree, they are very professional, answering emails and providing info on the phone - and their english is way better than my french!!


----------



## deew

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Hi fellow wii,ers : )... My order has been dispached..Will post when it arrives.
Deew


----------



## LBUS

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

I received the below reply by email yesterday even though i had clearly put my irish postal address on the order. I emailed back with my full address and am anxiously waiting to hear a response.

>
> We have a little problem. We have print your order and stick it on the package but it has return to us.
>
> The reason :
>
> - No zip-code
> - No town
> - Country : France (Surely wrong)
>
> Thanks you for giving us the good infos in order to receive your Wii.


----------



## deew

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Hi, If I were you, Id phone them . The code for France is 0033. Their phone num is on the website.They can speak English really well.And are very helpfull.JUst so you can clear things up.When Im buying things from a site that insists on a postcode, I just put 1111 ,it has worked so far.
Rgds
deew


----------



## LBUS

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Thanks for that. I just went back to my email there to get their phone number and an email popped in saying that everything is fine now and that it will be leaving at 5pm this evening. I'll try 1111 for the postcode in future.


----------



## Dubliner16

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*



deew said:


> Hi, If I were you, Id phone them . The code for France is 0033. Their phone num is on the website.They can speak English really well.And are very helpfull.JUst so you can clear things up.When Im buying things from a site that insists on a postcode, I just put 1111 ,it has worked so far.
> Rgds
> deew


 
Hi Deew I rang 0033 825 800 184 and cant get it to  ring through, is this the number you rang?


----------



## deew

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Hi, Yes, thats the correct number,Hope you have better luck tommorow.
regards
deew


----------



## Wii-Buyer

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Urgent help buying !!*

got 1!  gamestop


----------



## meow007

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*



Lee May said:


> That time of year again, Christmas shopping. I have read the threads relating to buying hardware or pre-ordering from last year. Do not feel too hopeful as a result. Where will I start to look, anyone any recent experience please?


----------



## meow007

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

hi did you try maybe d.i.d electrical mount joy square?they very good have ordered goods in for me in past.maybe power city even harvey norman do them worth a shot


----------



## dieter1

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

I just came back from spain, was in Fnac in La Canada, near Marbella and they had plenty on the shelves.  Worth a flight to spain?


----------



## Jenni28

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

They are available to buy from Oxendales.ie.  its a catalogue company a bit like Littlewoods.  They have them in stock, cost approx €450.00 including three games.


----------



## Home&away

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*



Jenni28 said:


> They are available to buy from Oxendales.ie. its a catalogue company a bit like Littlewoods. They have them in stock, cost approx €450.00 including three games.


Apparently not any more...
They're now stating is unlikely they'll be able to fulfill pre Christmas orders!
Not unlike many other local retailers...
[broken link removed] is still showing availability, and word is that other French retailers have stock too. German retailers however are apparently blocking online sales of Wii colsoles to the UK!!


----------



## deew

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Thanks for the recomendation for oxendales, but quite honestly with their requirement for all the information below ,I wouldnt bother!If I wanted to buy something I would be paying in full by laser or credit card and dont see why I have to give information ,such as how many children under 17 i have!,type of residence etc, thats just mad!And that even if you want a cataloge sent! no way.
HERES WHAT THEY WANT TO KNOW..

We just need a few details from you before we can send you a catalogue or take your order. Within 48 hours, we'll have put a catalogue in the post for you and you'll receive an email from us containing your account number and details of how to get a fantastic 10% discount off your first order. You'll then be able to come back to this site and place an order any time - 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.


Title: Mr Miss Mrs Ms First Name:

 Middle Initial*:*

 Last Name*:*

 Address (HOME):

 Telephone Number*:*

 Mobile Number*:*

 Email Address*:* 

type of Residence: Please Select Homeowner Council rented Rented Living with Parents 

How long have you lived at your present address?:Years: Months: 

If you have lived at your present address less than 3 years please state your previous address:

Employment Type (main wage earner)*:* 

Please Select Employed Self-Employed Unemployed Retired

 Marital Status: Please Select Single/Living with Partner Divorced Maried/Engaged Widowed 

Your spouse/partners name*:* 

How many children under 17 do you have?: 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 
 Your Date of Birth*:*


----------



## Murt10

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

I came across this on another site. Never used them. 


[broken link removed]


EDIT Maybe not. Nothing coming up on google for them. If they were a big estalished outfit you would expect to find lots about them


----------



## Dan_O

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Came across this one, which looks promising: [broken link removed]


----------



## npgallag

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Sorry to hijack post but anybody know anywhere I can get a 60g PS3..as i hear they are going out of production and they can play PS2 games..


----------



## Joe Nonety

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

preiswirbel.com and elcorteingles.es have some Wii's in stock.


----------



## Home&away

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

My Wii arrived today from [broken link removed] !!!
Ordered it on 21/11, we had an email to say it was dispatched on 29/11 and it was delivered well under the 10-12 days they'd estimated.

Haven't had a chance to even have a detailed look at the box yet, had to just whip it up into the attic, but it all looks good so far!!

€299 all up including delivery - couldn't be happier!!


----------



## pookies

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Hi all, just to let you know my Wii arrived today from scoregame.net 
am sooooooooooooooooo happy. Ordered it on the 22nd Nov.


----------



## deew

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

wow, thats great news, Will you all keep your fingers crossed that I recieve mine.. no sign of it yet!
Deew


----------



## delgirl

Hi MB05, thanks for that - I managed to get one from Game Stop in Gorey.  They got 18 in and there were about 60 people in the queue (I had to queue for 4 hours), so some left disappointed.

If anyone else is looking for one, Game Stop Gorey are hoping to get another delivery in this week on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## HelloJed

I originally got mine from Argos, I wasn't able to reserve it online but I went into the store and checked the stock computers there - they didn't have any in stock but it did come up with a delivery date three days in the future, I just reserved it at the cash register and picked it up three days later. (Prior to that I had been to every games and toy shop in Dublin City Centre it seemed!)

I heard recently that people were able to get them on Amazon Germany and France - apparently there are more Wiis going to the Continent than the UK and Ireland. Might be worth a try.


----------



## MB05

Nice one delgirl.  For anyone else still looking I was in Games Stop in Stephen's Green yesterday and every second person was asking for them.  The staff repeatedly told them that they didn't know when they were getting them in but when they did get deliverlies it was usually on Thursdays or Fridays so check back then.  They refused point blank to reserve them they just advised them to try again on Thursday morning.


----------



## bor

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Just to let people know, It arrived this morning in the post. Thank God the search is over!!!


----------



## oopsbuddy

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*



Dublinchick said:


> Does anybody know if a Nintendo Wii from the US will work in Ireland?



I have a sudden and unexpected opportunity to get a friend to get one in the US!! What difficulties, if any, are there with using a US version here? From research it also seems that the price is about the same in US$ as in €, ie, about US$250 in USA or about €250 here. Does this seem right, as I want to give the approximate amount before friend leaves. Many thanks


----------



## deew

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Hi, all just wanted to let you know that my nintendo wii was delivered this morning from scoregame.net. THANK GOD!!
I hear that they now have none left!!
Regards
Deew


----------



## RainyDay

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*



oopsbuddy said:


> I have a sudden and unexpected opportunity to get a friend to get one in the US!! What difficulties, if any, are there with using a US version here? From research it also seems that the price is about the same in US$ as in €, ie, about US$250 in USA or about €250 here. Does this seem right, as I want to give the approximate amount before friend leaves. Many thanks



I understood that they were impossible to find in the US at this time of year?


----------



## oopsbuddy

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Maybe you're right, but we'll try anyway! But are there any issues using a US version here?


----------



## Kerak

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

I bought the Wii in Tesco in Oct, and last Sunday set it up while i  had a free house just make sure it all worked with flat screen etc.
its a joy to set up! and wireless to internet simple( could have joined neighbours eircom connection)
did take about 15mins to d/l updated software from Nintendo.

Also , think anyone getting it, with more than one( small) child ,should get the extra controls and addons to avoid rows!

back in box now cant wait for xmas!

( minor sholder problems next morningfrom over zealous bowling)




1


----------



## deew

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Hi, Re the extra controls etc, I got  a lot of these extras,like the gun, nunchuk, bat ,fishing rod and memory for really good price on a site called
uxcell.com  I havent recieved delivery yet, but they have emailed me to say it was shipped yesterday. Might be worth taking a look at this site to compare prices.
Rgds
deew


----------



## Ann-Marie

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

they have them in gamestop today (Clarehall) but be prepared to join the Q


----------



## Home&away

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*



oopsbuddy said:


> Maybe you're right, but we'll try anyway! But are there any issues using a US version here?


The main problem would be the different voltage of the transformer - the US using 110V and Europe being 220/230V. Compact consoles these days work using an external transformer, that way the console itself is universal and only the transformer supplied in the box varies from market to market.
IMO it would be difficult to get hold of a 220/230V transformer outside of buying a new console locally... Warranty could also be a problem.

Heard on the radio this morning that Gamestop have a shippment arriving in store today/tomorrow, which most likely means Smyths etc will also get hold of new stock.


----------



## Dubliner16

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

There are hundreds of Nintendo Wii arriving this week in Ireland. Smyths are taking orders tomorrow for them, 6.00am in Carrickmines or 9.00am in City Centre €50 deposit needed to secure.  Argos also have a shipment coming in as do all the other stores like Gamestop etc.  

The panic is over.  You will easily get one

Mine had been dispatched from Gamescore so fingers crossed like other posters it will arrive next week.


----------



## waom

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*



npgallag said:


> Sorry to hijack post but anybody know anywhere I can get a 60g PS3..as i hear they are going out of production and they can play PS2 games..


 
Check Argos web-site. You can check individual stores to see if they have it in stock, and if so, reserve for collection. Got one in Argos Dundrum last week.


----------



## deew

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Hi all, I posted some infor about uxcell.com as I had ordered a number of wii accs from them. well I wouldnt recommend it. The items were delivered today and I was charged an extra 80 euro for UPS. vat.stuff not great either!
deew


----------



## desb

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Warning Do not buy from ALAPAGE!*



Dubliner16 said:


> There are hundreds of Nintendo Wii arriving this week in Ireland. Smyths are taking orders tomorrow for them, 6.00am in Carrickmines or 9.00am in City Centre €50 deposit needed to secure. Argos also have a shipment coming in as do all the other stores like Gamestop etc.
> 
> The panic is over. You will easily get one
> 
> Mine had been dispatched from Gamescore so fingers crossed like other posters it will arrive next week.


 
Well done Dubliner 16.....read your post yesterday at work and booked mine hassle-free at Smyths on the way home for pick up next week. Total price €300 with Sports and one free game. OK I guess.

This was after being messed around since November 28th by those unhelpful idiots at  They couldnt process my credit card so I paid by bank transfer for which Ulster Bank insisted on charging €24. Then they cancelled my order because they mistakenly couldnt locate my bank transfer until eventually after several broken-French phonecalls for over a week they then admitted the funds had arrived but now they were out of stock...grrrr! WARNING DO NOT BUY FROM ALAPAGE.COM


----------



## rmelly

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

I saw an 'IN STOCK' sign for Wii bundle in Gamestop Liffey Street yesterday afternoon.


----------



## gnubbit

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

I got one in Argos in the Jervis Centre today - not sure if they have more but it's worth checking.


----------



## tinkerbell

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

I got one in Gamestop Liffey Street and OH got one at same time in Gamestop Henry Street so they are def coming in and there was only a handful of people looking for them while I was getting mine.  Maybe hopefully the big panic is over


----------



## Leo

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*



waom said:


> Check Argos web-site. You can check individual stores to see if they have it in stock, and if so, reserve for collection. Got one in Argos Dundrum last week.


 
Argos are only doing the 40gig ones now, I'd imagine stocks of the 60gig are exhausted everywhere as they stopped production early October. 
Leo


----------



## foxylady

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*



Leo said:


> Argos are only doing the 40gig ones now, I'd imagine stocks of the 60gig are exhausted everywhere as they stopped production early October.
> Leo


 
Leo I think you are getting confused with the ps3 as the wii only comes in one type.


----------



## Leo

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*



foxylady said:


> Leo I think you are getting confused with the ps3 as the wii only comes in one type.


 
Me? Confused? Never! I was replying to npgallag/waom who specifically asked about the ps3.


----------



## zag

*What's the catch ?*

Does anyone know how come the Wii is cheaper here than in the US, UK and France ?

In the UK it seems to be listing at about £260, in the US it is about $560 (€380, even given the good exchange rate), amazon.fr is about €350 and yet here it is €269 in Argos and Smyths.

I'm all for good value, but . . . what's the catch ?

zz


----------



## deew

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Might be that they are not available in Argos?
deew


----------



## neady

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Was in Smyths in Tralee yesterday and there are loads of Wii's available there and they are getting in another 150 of them on Friday. I bought the sports bundle with console for €269.


----------



## zag

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

deew - they were on the Argos catalog yesterday and before that.  I know because I was checking to see if any of them had stock.  Today for some reason I can't seem to find the Wii in the Argos catalog.

z


----------



## deew

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

hi,they have been in the catalog foe ages now, but anytime ive checked their online store they have been out of stock since I started checking which I think was near the end of Nov...


----------



## colm

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

They are advertised in the latest mail shot from Viking. It might be worth checking out.


----------



## Sylvester3

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*



oopsbuddy said:


> I have a sudden and unexpected opportunity to get a friend to get one in the US!! What difficulties, if any, are there with using a US version here? From research it also seems that the price is about the same in US$ as in €, ie, about US$250 in USA or about €250 here. Does this seem right, as I want to give the approximate amount before friend leaves. Many thanks



Hopefully this isn't too late for you, but the wii is region locked like most DVD players are. Therefore it would be region coded for US games only and won't play games sold for the European market. You can probably get it hacked or chipped, but that would invalidate your warranty (it might not come with one if imported anyway).


----------



## Z€R0

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to Buy*

Just phoned Viking - and they don't have any in stock.

Dire state of affairs attempting to pick-up one of these bad buys.

Been lurking around Dublin city centre since Friday trying to pick one up, to no avail... "we expect them in at the end of the week", "the morning time is your best shot to come in and get one", "no sir, we don't except bribes." I'm not joking about the last quote either!

Nicole Kidman... Philip Scofield... are all off my Christmas list.


----------



## Z€R0

A USA website... delivers to Ireland in 3-5 working days. Would there be a serious problem with the games being compatible for the DS / Wii?


----------



## Z€R0

Just noticed Sylvester3's post. That knocks the wii on the head. Is the same applicable for the DS?


----------



## Cazt

Just bought a wii on [broken link removed]. 5 day delivery. Ridiculous price tho...€430...but im desperate!!


----------



## Dinny

Ordered one last night in Symths carrickmines. Should be delivered by friday week €265. You have to buy another game so total is €300. They had a few more spaces for order. €50 deposit


----------



## gnubbit

Game on Dawson St told me they are expecting a delivery including Wiis this week.  Gamestop in St Stephen's Green Centre told me the same.  Just a word of warning, if you are picking up a second nunchuk and remote, these seem to be in short supply too although not quite so much as the Wii itself.  Game and Gamestop had a few nunchuks and HMV on Grafton St had a few remotes.


----------



## Cantona7

Got one in Game Dundrum Town Centre this morning.. they had some left at 8.30. No controllers left though or DS Lites ( had 7 only)


----------



## DrMoriarty

Cazt said:


> Ridiculous price tho...€430...but im desperate!!


Gamestop in Limerick (Crescent S.c.) got a supply of these in yesterday which I gather they would only sell as part of a bundle for that price. 

I'm not sure what the bundle contents were; probably a few of last year's games that they'd otherwise have difficulty moving at full RRP.


----------



## Jock04

If it's any help, Boards reports the following stores have some:

Smyths Fonthill
Virgin Dundrum
Gamestop Henry Street

info posted late yesterday afternoon/evening & this morning


----------



## hizzy

Hi All

Just purchased a Wii in gamestop on patrick street in Cork, they have some left.

Hizzy


----------



## mtcrowley

I spent ages looking around for one for my kids, in the end I spoted and ad in the local paper posted by a store call Game Stop, they were getting in a delivery of 100 Wii`s and they would go on sale that Saturday. I would suggest ring some of these stores to find out if they have any coming in.....keep ringing them even if it mean every day. By the way when I got my one it was the 3rd last one left in the store out of the 100 so yu would need to move fast.


----------



## Lee May

We got ours finally in early December in a shop in Lucerne, Switzerland. www.citydisc.ch  It may be worth an e-mail to see can they send one.


----------



## Cantona7

Smyths in carrickmines have loads of wii's as of lunch time today... just dont ask for a controller.


----------



## FredBloggs

Got a Wii today after much searching but then found out about the controller which I'm tod is needed if two are to play games together. Any idea where they're available?


----------



## Cantona7

Game in Dundrum had controllers last night..


----------



## zag

I know it's a bit late, but . . . Mrs Zag must have been in Smyths Carrickmines around the same time on Friday as Cantona7.  I meant to post up that there was stock, but didn't get a chance to login to AAM.

When she walked in to the shop and saw loads of Wii boxes she reckoned they must be display empties, or reserved for weeks.  I don't know how many there were, but it was quite a lot from what I hear.

Somehow, I dount they lasted through a Friday and Saturday, but you could always check.

z


----------



## BRICKTOP

They got a stock in HMV in Grafton street yesterday


----------



## gm88

Some of the Argos stores have them.  Check their web site.  Walked into MAhon point cork today and bought one, €269.  They got in 30 which I think are now gone.  But some of the other stores have them  for reservation.


----------



## shesells

Virgin in Blanchardstown had them last night, minimum 2 game purchase required.


----------



## Sylvester3

I saw some controllers for the Wii being sold in Xtravision. Might be worth a shot? I bought a game for my PC at half price there over Game's prices. Does anyone still rent from there?


----------



## Cabaiste

World of wonder in Clonmel had 3 wii consoles and a box of DS lites (possibly about 10 - 12 units) on the shelf yesterday evening when they were closing up!


----------



## MB05

Gamestop in Liffey St. have them, at least they did earlier.


----------



## Lee May

Nintendo Wii console  available in Argos Pavilions Swords Yesterday 20 Dec 07


----------



## ando

*Re: Nintendo Wii - Where to buy? ARGOS*

*GET TO ARGOS NOW 2DAY 22/12/2007*

*NINTENDO Wii console just arrived.*

*I checked there website.*

*go, go ,go quick i am not lying dont get ripped off please!!!!!!*

*happy xmas,*


*andrewwinters@dublin.ie*


*let me know how u get on *


----------



## oopsbuddy

sabrina said:


> Can anoyone suggest where to buy new Nindendo Wii? I am in Drogheda area so Co. Louth, Meath, Dublin is assessable.  Tried Byrnes World of wonder in Navan - its sold out.  Smyths Toys, in all stores except, Bray answered their phone! Bray is sold out too... any suggestions?


----------



## harvey

£179.99 Smyths in Newry and extra £20 off if you got special email offer.


----------



## electrician

I got one in xtra vision kildare yesterday. Didn't have it pre booked. Also got a good deal. €98 off a package price. Got wii console, 2 remotes, 2 nun chucks, mario cart, wii sport and a game of my choice. All for €319. Just rang them there and they still have a few in stock. 
Their no. is 045879400
Also look xtra vision up on the net and you'll get their contact details there to check closer stores.
Hope anyone looking for one gets sorted out


----------

